
GitHub reaches 100M repositories - fanf2
https://blog.github.com/2018-11-08-100M-repos/
======
madflow
[https://blog.github.com/2018-11-08-100M-repos/#top-open-
sour...](https://blog.github.com/2018-11-08-100M-repos/#top-open-source-
projects)

What does the "Contributors" column depict? 19K (19000) cannot be people. Are
these commits?

